# Slow n Sear - First Impressions



## tenspeed (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm making a dry run with the Slow n Sear today, getting a feel for it before I put any meat on it.  I started it 7 - 1/2 hours ago, and here's my observations so far.

  Initially it started to run a little hot, and I had to have the vents almost completely closed to maintain 260 - 270.  After about an hour and a half, it settled in at 265 and didn't budge for 2 - 1/2 hours or so.  After 5 hours or so, I had to open the vents just a bit to maintain 265, as it was drifting below 250.

  At this point there is still plenty of charcoal in the bin, and still some water in the reservoir.

  I'm guessing that it will run a little cooler with some meat in it.  I can still fiddle with the vents a bit to lower the temperature to 230 - 250.

  Overall, I'm pretty impressed with it, as it at least meets the manufacturer's claims.  As I already have a Weber kettle, the Slow n Sear for $100 is a fraction of buying a smoker.  Next step is to smoke some ribs!

  For those interested, here's a link to the manufacturer's website:

https://abcbarbecue.com/


----------



## Markf (Jul 15, 2019)

They do work well. I use an aluminum pan and single charcoal basket. Can hold 250 for several hours then I have to add more coals. I smoke on a Weber Smokey Mountain now.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 16, 2019)

Markf said:


> They do work well. I use an aluminum pan and single charcoal basket. Can hold 250 for several hours then I have to add more coals.



I use the same method. I'm sure the Slow-n-Sear works as they say it does, but haven't figured out how it would be any better than what I do now. 

CD


----------



## jennyema (Jul 16, 2019)

What in the world is a slow and sear?


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 16, 2019)

jennyema said:


> What in the world is a slow and sear?


It was discussed in Kitchen Candy, and additional information can be obtained from the manufacturer (link to website was in my post).


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2019)

I made a largish contoured charcoal basket out of expanded metal for my 22.5 Weber several years ago, still use it, and it'll hold low temps for several hours using the Minion method.  I think all these devices work pretty well.....  even as simple as using a couple of bricks to hold and bank the charcoal to one side.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 17, 2019)

roadfix said:


> I made a largish contoured charcoal basket out of expanded metal for my 22.5 Weber several years ago, still use it, and it'll hold low temps for several hours using the Minion method.  I think all these devices work pretty well.....  even as simple as using a couple of bricks to hold and bank the charcoal to one side.



The Weber Kettle is pretty amazing. There are all kinds of hacks online. The Slow-n-Sear looks like a quality product, but there are other ways to do the same basic thing. I looked at getting one, but decided not to, but I certainly why others would buy it. 

CD


----------

